# Southern California Pigeon Shows Coming Up



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The LAPC Young Bird show is coming up on Sept 11 at Irvine Regional Park and then the Pageant of Pigeons in December. If you are in So Cal, you NEED to be at these shows:

http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/

Terry


----------

